# How many of you train with praise only?



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Nothing but praise works for Asta. Treats he ignores, toys he goes hyper after. Glad you have new tricks. I am trying to teach Asta how to play frisbee - but no go so far - it becomes just a game of keep away. Oh well...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I used treats until a command was totally understood, then I randomized them until a command was done without a treat, but lots of "Good Girl" praise. No more treats for basic commands anymore...... but I do still carry/use them with me when learning something new! She has days when her hearing becomes 'selective' and that yummy treat brings her hearing back quite miraculously! LOL!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Treats here, transitioning to praise and occasional treats. Poppy does like praise; Sophy prefers a more substantial acknowledgement. Both are so thrilled at the prospect of playing training games for treats that I have no intention of ever stopping. Praise gets reasonably cheerful compliance, praise turned into a silly interactive game gets happy wags, treats get total concentration and dancing for joy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It all depends on the dog! Some are too treat motivated, some are ball crazy (Lily) and others just like to be told they are doing a good job. One thing I will say about treats is that using them can be a great way to teach impulse control. Use a problem and turn it into an advantage as follows. Sit in front of your dog with a treat in each hand with your hand closed. A treat crazy dog will nuzzle, gnaw and push at your hand. Just sit there and sit there and sit there for however long it takes for the dog to stop trying to get the treat. Ideally you want them to either sit or to look at you or both (best). As soon as they acknowledge that being pushy isn't getting them anywhere with getting the treat give them a treat. It does not take long for dogs to figure out that a static behavior with attention to you and not worrying over the treat is what gets them the treat. Once you have that kind of self taught impulse control then you can use treats for regular training sessions. I now can put the treats on my knees and have all three of my dogs (one at a time) sit and attend to me while ignoring the treats. If you have a toy crazy dog you can do the same thing with a couple of small toys that you can mostly enclose in your hand.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I train both Beatrice and Pia with no treats, Bea is hyper focused on the treat and will only do the activity/trick/obedience for a treat. So all important things like recall etc are trained with quiet praise. Now I do trick training with treats, and all grooming, because they are not keen on grooming, is followed by a treat so it's tolerated.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I start with treats the first 5 or six times, then it is praise. I trained Sage to give me five, but only praise, and when she wants praise she will give me a five on her own, just to get her head patted and say good baby Sage


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Shae (8 mos) is extremely food motivated and is still at the point where she requires frequent reinforcement with her kibble/treats while training. Otherwise, she chooses to ignore. 

Praise is typically not good enough. She loves balls as well, so I sometimes use that as a reward. Mostly just food though, and I have been working on weaning and randomizing the rewards. If I don't happen to have food with me and she makes a really good decision I try to host the biggest praise party I can; not sure it means anything to her, but might as well.

She reminds me of an arrogant boss type sometimes - it seems she thinks highly of herself, that she doesn't need to work unless it suits her and when she does work she wants to be compensated generously. Certainly not the eager to please type, but I work with it.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Milo (5 months) is on treat and praise. He doesnt get treats for training in the house anymore, just praise. when we are outside, he gets occasional treat. his treat is pieces of liver. he gets by with praise outside, except for recall.he gets treat and its high value, usually pieces of meat or cheese and also praise.he is really good, but i want him to be excellent at recall. i find him very eager to please and learn, it may change when he is a teenager. i hope not.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

galofpink I think that boss who works for herself attitude is a girl thing. When I was waiting for Javelin I was talking to an obedience poodle friend (not a member here) who said of girls vs. boys that girls love you, but boys are in love with you and girls work for themselves but boys work to please you. Oh for sure!!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I wish my dog would train for praise - she is very food driven. I've cut back on treats but she still expects some. I do praise, give her scratchies and sometimes use toys during training.

OTOH sometimes I put her plate of food on the floor as we train - going back to replenish as needed - she has learned to ignore the food on the floor and focuses on the food in my left hand.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Lily and galofpink, for sure!!! Having had a boy and girl, I did find the boy more compliant, while my girl has to think about things lol. But overall, I'm finding I prefer my girl because she's easier to deal with lol. The boy was way too attached to one person and impossible to keep happy unless he had food!


----------

